# S3 rear valence bumper cover fitment.



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

Ive always pretty much thought that I needed to convert to a full s3 bumper in order to upgrade the valence. I was snooping around ECS site and found this. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/Body/Bumper/ES1284427/

if you read the description, it seems that you might be able to customize it or modify it some how to make it fit. I have an s-line and dont know whether to risk it or not. Does anyone have any experience trying to do this mod?

I searched for a while but couldnt really find a definitive answer.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

I think if you just replace the rear valence with the s3 one it will be fine

prefacelift s-line and non s-line will work with the s3 valence...at least that is what I read


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

im going to call ECS and see what they say


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I have Sline rear bumper and fitted S3 valance.

If u have standard rear bumper pre 2009 then YES will fit S3 valance.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> I think if you just replace the rear valence with the s3 one it will be fine
> 
> prefacelift s-line and non s-line will work with the s3 valence...at least that is what I read





tp. said:


> I have Sline rear bumper and fitted S3 valance.
> 
> If u have standard rear bumper pre 2009 then YES will fit S3 valance.


so using my deducing skilz, a facelift s-line will not be able to use this then? the "from 2009 model year" is a bit confusing since the facelift was in 09...

to add further confusion, when i filter my A3 tdi (FWD only) this part shows up as available...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I believe you still need the actual insert for the valence


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

anything from 2006-2008.5 will fit s3 valance.

anything 2009+ will not fit.


u will need valance outer border
and valance inner piece

its 2 part


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> anything from 2006-2008.5 will fit s3 valance.
> 
> anything 2009+ will not fit.
> 
> ...


it appears ECS does not carry the inner piece anymore...does anyone else know where one could find the inner piece?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just post a pic of your rear bumper and we ll tell you what you need


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

jds215 said:


> it appears ECS does not carry the inner piece anymore...does anyone else know where one could find the inner piece?


TMTuning. $300 + shipping -___-


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


> TMTuning. $300 + shipping -___-


Thanks dude :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

did ecs say why they stop selling?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

asal said:


> so using my deducing skilz, a facelift s-line will not be able to use this then? the "from 2009 model year" is a bit confusing since the facelift was in 09...


oh, well I've seen his car before and I knew it was pre-facelift s-line
he probably just linked the wrong part


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> did ecs say why they stop selling?


i didn't contact them directly, but noticed when i searched for the part number that the product description said they were no longer available. I would have liked to get both valence pieces at one place, but i guess ill have to get the outer part from ecs and the inner part from tm


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds215 said:


> i didn't contact them directly, but noticed when i searched for the part number that the product description said they were no longer available. I would have liked to get both valence pieces at one place, but i guess ill have to get the outer part from ecs and the inner part from tm


should contact them. ebcause they are the cheapest price out of everyone


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

tp, youve made me a happy man. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

what are you guys talking about? I just clicked the link and you can still order it. It just takes forever to arrive....I called but the guy who helped me seemed clueless. To be safe he told me that I needed a full bumper conversion to do this modification. Now that TPs cleared that up, Ill call tomorrow and see what the deal is with the ETA


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

He's talking about the VALENCE INSERT that you need to go along with the actual valence. You have to order than separately, and ECS doesn't seem to offer that piece anymore, as per their website.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

audiant said:


> what are you guys talking about? I just clicked the link and you can still order it. It just takes forever to arrive....I called but the guy who helped me seemed clueless. To be safe he told me that I needed a full bumper conversion to do this modification. Now that TPs cleared that up, Ill call tomorrow and see what the deal is with the ETA


The link in the OP is just 1 piece of the valence..there is a second piece that clips on to the piece in the link.

ECS currently lists the other valence piece as not available. Per TP's suggestion, he advised to contact ECS and ask about the other piece. :thumbup:


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

ahhh gotcha not I see. Crap well Ill try and call tomorrow see if they would offer both parts


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

I also just sent TMtuning a email trying to clear up what exactly they include for 229 plus shipping on their site. 

if tis just the valence or the insert as well.


----------



## yannick3133 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you live in Canada dont buy from ECS, they will charge you half the price of what you buy for costoms for example , I bought 300 dollars worth of stuff and i have to pay over 100$ of costoms:screwy: and I bought the 100$ filler plate and had to pay an extra 60$:banghead: never buying from there again thats just stupid in my opinion!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

That sux man sorry, luckily im just out of Canada, Im going to school and currently living in VT but my hometown is NYC


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

from who do you suggest to buy ?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Crusty128 said:


> from who do you suggest to buy ?


Yoda's in the forum!


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

yannick3133 said:


> If you live in Canada dont buy from ECS, they will charge you half the price of what you buy for costoms for example , I bought 300 dollars worth of stuff and i have to pay over 100$ of costoms:screwy: and I bought the 100$ filler plate and had to pay an extra 60$:banghead: never buying from there again thats just stupid in my opinion!


You can see the costs for shipping to Canada from the checkout page? I understand why it would suck, but you just have to make sure your getting something that would save you $$$ that you can't normally get here in the north. I ordered the votex rear spoiler, and that saved me some money.

For everything else, i just ship it to friends in the U.S. and make a weekend out of it to go pick it up.

Will this S3 valenece fit non sline 2006 a3? i got some paint damage from a bump and run, so i'm looking for something different. Osir is my other option...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ecs put s3 inner valance back up


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tp. said:


> ecs put s3 inner valance back up


 What is the modification required? Also, do you also need to buy the tow hook cover?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

drew138 said:


> What is the modification required? Also, do you also need to buy the tow hook cover?


 No mods needed. 

just replace new with old. direct fit. 

tow hook cover should come with the inner piece. 

inner piece: 











outer piece:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BUUMP


Noticed ECS no longer shows the other bit of the S3 Valence yet again... TMT the only place to get this still?

Does TMT even exist still?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u can get from bks tuning also.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The ECS link says it's from 2009 making it for facelift cars.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> The ECS link says it's from 2009 making it for facelift cars.


incorrect.

2009+ S3 use sline bumper from 2006-2008


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Couild one order this from Europrice?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> Couild one order this from Europrice?


yes but europrice is $$$


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

DG7Projects said:


> Couild one order this from Europrice?


yes or oem plus


----------

